# Le Petit Prince v Longines Avigation BigEye loser to be sold.



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

*I've had my IWC for just over three years, it has been worn and has given me lot of pleasure during that time, so much so that I've not contemplated another pilot watch for a while. That all changed when I saw the Longines **Avigation BigEye and it has now left me with a collection dilemma. A pilot watch is not something that I wear every day, so one of them needs to make way. There's no easy answer as both watches are very well made and look great, but I've come down on the side of the Longines for the following reasons.

It has the vintage look and feel that I'm after, it's slightly smaller, the movement is imo better and it will fly under the radar a little more than the IWC. Any comment are welcome.*



uploading images


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I don’t know man. I prefer the IWC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

1956 Omega Seamaster 2848
Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
Breitling Transocean Chronograph
Panerai Luminor Marina PAM 631
IWC Pilot Mark XVIII
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical
Bedat & Co No. 7


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


> I don't know man. I prefer the IWC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


I guess that's what makes this such a good hobby, there's really no right or wrong answer.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

IWC for me without hesitation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ignaceworang (Sep 20, 2015)

Prfer tricompax layout of the Avigation....


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

I like blue dial watches but not on the IWC pilot. Personally, I prefer the Longines in this case. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Both are great looking, but I prefer the IWC.


----------



## Burningstorm (Jul 14, 2017)

Id quite happily wear both but the IWC would stay on my wrist here!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah I wouldn't be opposed to the Longines. But the IWC would be my top pick.


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

The Longines is nice but I love the blue dial of the IWC.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Personally not a fan of the font on the IWC and I just like the overall more of the Longines. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

In this case, only because I don’t like blue dials and hate three dates, the Longines.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Love both but the big eye is the nicer one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richn (Jan 9, 2018)

100000% LPP, that thing is lovely! Especially on the brown strap.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I'd go for the Big Eye. I like blue dials but the needlessly complex setup of the day/date on the IWC kills it for me. Yes, I understand it's "aviation inspired" but it just looks awkward to me eye.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

I’m Team IWC...But Im biased as I love the brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspledge (Mar 17, 2013)

OP, any feedback on the size difference here? Pics would be fantastic. I find the 3777 too large for my wrist but was considering the 41mm Longines as a next purchase.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

was able to spend some time with the petite prince. It is in another class when compared to Longines.


----------



## illus83 (Feb 3, 2010)

The Longines is beautiful. I'd stick with the blue dial LPP IMO.


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

IWC here as well. I loved my 3777 and was very tempted by the blue dial LPP version at the time!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Longines for me, think it would wear better. IWC pilots can have a little chunky feeling.


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

Of those, I'd choose the Longines. The 3 day date window has never sung to me.


----------



## chrispyftw (Jun 12, 2013)

IWC just has so much more presence. If you like the vintage look, check out the new 3777-24. It's a 3777 with vintage dial and hands.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

I would choose Avigation, I dislike 3day date window, sorry


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

If I could pull off the IWC size-wise, it’s not even close. I’d choose the IWC every time. I find this to be an odd “this or that” pairing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Triggers Broom said:


> *I've had my IWC for just over three years, it has been worn and has given me lot of pleasure during that time, so much so that I've not contemplated another pilot watch for a while. That all changed when I saw the Longines **Avigation BigEye and it has now left me with a collection dilemma. A pilot watch is not something that I wear every day, so one of them needs to make way. *


I think you'd be making a mistake in selling the IWC. Your own post makes this clear; you've had your IWC for more than "three years," and you say it has "been worn and has given [you] a lot of pleasure during that time." If you've found a watch that has THAT much staying power, that you still like after three years, and that you still wear regularly, you should definitely keep it.

If you sell your IWC because of some quasi-rational thinking, like "I should only own one pilot watch," you may eventually end up missing the IWC and then buying the same model again later. I've been through this with IWC pilot watches, Omega Seamasters, and a few others, selling them for some supposedly rational reason about their place in my collection (e.g. "I already have too many xxxx watches"), and a year or so later, repurchasing the exact same reference because I miss it.

There is also no guarantee that you will like Longines as much after you've had it for three years, and you will need to recognize that you're still in the honeymoon period with the Longines. I've many times bought watches that, during the first week, I swore were my favorites but a few months later, they were in the watch box getting little or no wrist time, many of which were flipped on thus forum. So just because the Longines may be the current favorite between itself and the IWC, doesn't mean it will remain that way.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Mark.W said:


> I think you'd be making a mistake in selling the IWC. Your own post makes this clear; you've had your IWC for more than "three years," and you say it has "been worn and has given [you] a lot of pleasure during that time." If you've found a watch that has THAT much staying power, that you still like after three years, and that you still wear regularly, you should definitely keep it.
> 
> If you sell your IWC because of some quasi-rational thinking, like "I should only own one pilot watch," you may eventually end up missing the IWC and then buying the same model again later. I've been through this with IWC pilot watches, Omega Seamasters, and a few others, selling them for some supposedly rational reason about their place in my collection (e.g. "I already have too many xxxx watches"), and a year or so later, repurchasing the exact same reference because I miss it.
> 
> There is also no guarantee that you will like Longines as much after you've had it for three years, and you will need to recognize that you're still in the honeymoon period with the Longines. I've many times bought watches that, during the first week, I swore were my favorites but a few months later, they were in the watch box getting little or no wrist time, many of which were flipped on thus forum. So just because the Longines may be the current favorite between itself and the IWC, doesn't mean it will remain that way.


Thanks for the post. The IWC could well be in for a reprieve now that I've paired it up on a nato for the summer.


----------



## huntflyer (Feb 24, 2017)

IWC, 100%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Usually, I would say IWC, but, no date wins out, and the Avigation Big Eye is really cool, so sell the IWC and keep the Longines, in this case!


----------



## wristcheck (Jun 1, 2018)

100% IWC


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Longines for me.
The dial layout on that IWC is such a mess.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Update.

Both watches have been sold and replaced with the IWC 3777 special edition with brown sunburst dial.

windows 7 screen shot


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Longines looks better IMO

Edit — oops too late!! The brown looks great.


----------



## Ghosthere (Jul 17, 2013)

Ask on a iwc forum , fabor will tilt to iwc. Ask on longines, favor tilts to longines


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Triggers Broom said:


> Update.
> 
> Both watches have been sold and replaced with the IWC 3777 special edition with brown sunburst dial.
> 
> windows 7 screen shot


There is a brown dial version? Didnt know that, looks cool, congrats!


----------



## Abstruse (Aug 6, 2018)

Kinda like the iwc more, found out that iwc no longer uses in-house. Switched to modified 7750 eta for this watch. ;(


----------



## Scalpel (Sep 13, 2007)

When did they *not* use a modded 7750? It's been like that for as long as I've know it.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

IWC, without hesitation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Scalpel said:


> When did they *not* use a modded 7750? It's been like that for as long as I've know it.


That's what I was thinking. I've read somewhere that the 7750 they use in the newer models are no longer modified, they just purchase the highest grade possible.

However, they don't use 7750 in all their Pilot Chronos, just the 3777 series. The IW3878, the top gun and spitfire lines all use an in-house IWC 89360 flyback movement if I'm not mistaken and I think that's been the case since their introduction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

IWC


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

love the la petite


----------



## Scalpel (Sep 13, 2007)

That's right--the newer ones, of the 7750 ebauches, are from the highest of the four tiers (standard, elabore, top, and chronometer), the chronometer-grade level.

100% agreed re: the vertical bi-compax models of the Spitfire, et al. chronographs.


----------

